# borax on my silver ingot



## Saminator (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello all,

Here are some pics of a silver ingot I cast. They are awful pics, my digital camera is not working for some reason so I took these pics with my Blackberry. The first one is the bottom nice and clean and the second is of the top of the ingot with the crusty milky beige borax. Can I pickle this in dilute sulfuric as I would a gold ingot or button to remove borax? Once I get a working camera and get it cleaned up a bit I will post a pic in the gallery.

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Dilute sulfuric will work fine, and your ingot will be all the shinier for it.


----------



## Saminator (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Lou!

Sam


----------



## metatp (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you from me too Lou.

Tom


----------

